#  Ernährung >   Lactose-Intoleranz und kein Jod >

## Küken

Halli hallo, 
mal eine Frage an die Ernährungsprofis unter uns  :Smiley:  
Eine Freundin von mir ist in der 30.SSW schwanger, nun ist ja bekannt das zur Milchbildung EIweiß benötitgt wird. 
Nun hat sie aber eien Hashimoto Schilddrüse und darf also z.B. ja keinen Seefisch essen der viel davon enthält. 
Noch dazu ist sie Lactose-Intoleranz, was hat sie denn sonst noch für möglichkeiten?  :loser_3_cut:   
Lg küken

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu Küken 
Es gibt Milch, in der die Laktose ausgeschaltet ist (Minus L zum Beispiel), auch Sojamilch enthält keinen Milchzucker. Fleisch generell ist auch eine gute Eiweißquelle, egal ob vom Huhn, Schwein oder Rind. 
Aber die beiden Erkrankungen deiner Freundin machen die Sache ein wenig schwieriger. Im Krankenhaus gibt es aber eine Diätberatung, die sie sicher in Anspruch nehmen kann. Alternativ kann auch bestimmt der Gynäkologe oder Hausarzt da jemanden empfehlen.
Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr Produkte, die deine Freundin problemlos essen kann, um genügend Eiweiß zuzuführen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Max

hallo küken, 
auch ich würde sagen, dass sojaprodukte angesagt wären. fast alle ostasiaten und schwarzafrikaner haben eine lactoseintoleranz und ernähren sich alternativ, ohne mängel zu haben. deine freundin kann mit der asiatischen küche nichts falsch machen. 
gruß 
max

----------

